# Monarch's Gorgo is stomping closer, too



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott McKillop sent me these pictures today. It's the Gorgo pattern as the kit goes to tooling. "The plastic kit will be on display well before WF," Scott says. "All else is finally coming together well."


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...well, there goes my tax refund money... :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...good news, looking forward to Gorgo, Sinbad, and the Ghost. Great work Scott, we can wait a little longer.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great News Todd :thumbsup: These Monarch kits won't be gathering any dust on the Hobby Shop shelves! I hope Gary Makatura is doing the Box Art on this baby also...Can't wait to see that either! 
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Super news! Cant wait for all these cool kits! Between Tom, Frank and Scott its like plastic model heaven!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I will be buying this!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great news! Thanks Todd for posting this info.

We will be happy in whatever order that these get released. 

All look to be home-runs!

MMM


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Finally...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh yes! I will buy lots of Gorgo kits :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweeeeeett! Thanks for the good news.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I guess two years later is better than nothing at all. I think the Ghost is going to hit the three year mark soon!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love that little fella!

Gotta try the scene of him attacking the diving bell in the film.

Any chance of a kit of his mommy in scale?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for posting the pics Todd. This is definitely on my to-get list!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If I understand correctly,Sinbad will be first,then The Prisoner,and finally Gorgo sometimes this year.Approximately at what release dates for each.Still no Astronaut in view though.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info! Looking forward to more great kits from Monarch!!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> If I understand correctly,Sinbad will be first,then The Prisoner,and finally Gorgo sometimes this year.Approximately at what release dates for each.Still no Astronaut in view though.


I think that's about right. I know the Moon Suit is a long way out, that's official; my personal impression is that we won't see it in 2010.

There are also two Aurora repops in the mix, probably this year, but I'm not sure what's happening with them.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Todd P. said:


> I think that's about right. I know the Moon Suit is a long way out, that's official; my personal impression is that we won't see it in 2010.
> 
> There are also two Aurora repops in the mix, probably this year, but I'm not sure what's happening with them.


I hadn't heard of Monarch repopping any old Auroras - Which ones? Did I miss something?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The Canadian versions of the Monster Scenes Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, and Dracula. They won't be called "Monster Scenes" because that name belongs to Dencomm. Details of this release to be announced.

I have test shots of both and consider them prizes of my collection.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Wait a minute...diving bell...what scale is Gorgo in? I smell a Seaview/Gorgo diorama mashup...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Todd :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

jbond said:


> Wait a minute...diving bell...what scale is Gorgo in? I smell a Seaview/Gorgo diorama mashup...


I think Gorgo's about the same size as the Aurora Godzilla. Scott wants the Monarch kits to complement the Auroras.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I mentioned this in another thread but those of you who didn`t know I can tell ya that there is also a glow variant of Gorgo as well.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Glow Gorgo.... Ahhhhhhhhhh.... That will be cool as all get out :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

VERY excited about the Gorgo kit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those of you with fish tanks will especially want the Gorgo kit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, Gorgo is a welcome addition. I always liked him over Godzilla.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I had the Gorgo comic book when I was a wee lad, long before I saw the movie. This kit will sure bring back some fond memories. 

Now if we could just convince Scott to release it in fuscia plastic....


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will definately be getting at least 2 of each version of Gorgo,glow and regular plastic. I would love to see that Moonsuit eventually too. I remember a cool old Famous Monsters of Filmland cover from the 60's of Gorgo,but have never seen the movie,will have to watch it sometime. This kit looks awesome,Thank you Scott!!!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

REALLY looking forward to Gorgo! Can't wait!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GORGO!








If all these Monarch kits come out this year, Well be in Styrene Heaven :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> If all these Monarch kits come out this year, _It'll be a miracle_. :thumbsup:


....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You puttin' words in my mouth John???
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament in London are already trembling. And what with the MP's Expenses scandal we've had here in Britain for the past year, Gorgo couldn't have found a better place to stomp his feet. Go Gorgo!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm looking foreward to Gorgo as well!

Is it me, or are her teeth a bit too small?

Also, is a baby Gorgo included as well?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Now that I think of it, if you display this without the base as the BABY Gorgo (which is basically identical to the adult except for its size) it's probably close to the 1/128 Seaview and diving bell scale...good for me!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

YES, YES, YES!!!!! 

First Gorgo, then the Rhedosaurus!!!!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Even though I have never seen the movie with Gorgo in it,This one seems somewhat even more appealing than Godzilla himself.Just goes to show,a well made and exotic monster kit has a lot of chances of being a good seller if done right with great details.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You know, there is no chance I will buy this kit (not that interested in the subject matter), but I'm really enjoying seeing how many of us are looking forward to it! It's an amazing time to be modelling! So many kits that we never thought we'd see are available again! 

Oh, and even though I won’t buy this kit, I look forward to seeing what you guys are going to do with it! I'm sure there will be some great builds!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out the Monarch Website...
http://monarchmodels.net/
Gorgo Box Art!!! and slated for this Spring!!!









Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Check out the Monarch Website...
> http://monarchmodels.net/
> Gorgo Box Art!!! a slated for this Spring!!!
> Mcdee


I find it alarming how excited Gorgo box art makes me. 

Spring, eh? Monarch, please make it so!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm dyin' for that Moon suit.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

John P said:


> I'm dyin' for that Moon suit.


You and me both - I want that kit almost as much as I want the Gorgo!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I always thought Gorgo was kinda brownish... but I do LOVE that artwork!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonder what the surprise kit for Fall 2010 might be. 
Glad to see the moon suit is still on the site.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

AURORA Mk II !!!!!!

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

hedorah59 said:


> You and me both - I want that kit almost as much as I want the Gorgo!


I'm still hoping that moon suit kit sees the light of day, too!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I really want the MOONSUIT too.I hope it comes with a cool moonscape base done in the style of the retro concept art from the days before sputnik. Come to think of it, a kit of Major Matt Mason would be cool as heck too. I just love that retro space style stuff. Maybe they could do a Bell Labratories Rocket Belt pilot too. In the meantime,Gorgo is fine:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and another tease for another kit in 2010...speculation, anyone? Possible The Fly? Or the Dracula/Jekyll-Hyde repop?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would bet it's the fly.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

That outline shape looks nothing at all like the fly.

I'm guessing maybe a classic Ming?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I've waited over 2 years for the Ghost and I'm excited now its getting close as are Sinbad and Gorgo,I dont care what Scott brings out its sure to be a winner and I'll support him whatever,along with mobeus they are both making a lot of old modelers feel young again....keep it up Scott(and Frank and co):thumbsup:

Gordon M


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great to see things moving along and nice box art for Gorgo!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

gareee said:


> That outline shape looks nothing at all like the fly.


That's the standard image they use for everything until they have box art ready to go in it's place, so its shape doesn't mean anything.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah.. I had no idea.... who knows then?


----------

